# Question About Ipods



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm thinking about getting a 30GB Ipod Video. I was wondering what accessories I will need. I'm thinking of getting a car charger with an FM Transmitter, some good headphones, and speakers for at home. Could anyone please recommend any of these things or any other things you might think I would need?


----------



## Howren06 (Nov 29, 2005)

You may want to consider getting a case for it as well. This will help prevent it from getting scratched.

Let me know how you like it. I have been thinking about getting an ipod...can't decide which one I want though.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> You may want to consider getting a case for it as well. This will help prevent it from getting scratched.
> 
> Let me know how you like it. I have been thinking about getting an ipod...can't decide which one I want though.[/B]


My company gives us stuff from Bestbuy every year. This year I got a Portable Playstation and portable tv thing. It totals something like $330-380. I won't use either one so I'm going to take them back (they have no problem with you doing this). I will get the refund in store credit. I've decided to get an ipod with it because I've wanted one put just can't justify buying one myself. I'm going to try and only get the accessories I really need right away and wait on the others. The speakers I've been looking at range from $150-170. I'm thinking I will wait on that for at least a few months and maybe instead get some small computer/CD Player type speakers from Walmart or someplace. I should be able to get some for $20-30. I can use those at home. At work I can just use the headphones.

The things I'm thinking of getting right away are the small/cheap speakers, headphones and the car charger. And probably a case.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

My daughter and father got Ipods last year. The other daugther and my husband are getting one this year. They use I-trip to play the Ipod through the radio and it works great. You tune your radio to 89.7 and it plays without cords. You will need a car charger and I-trip for that. I'm getting my dad the Altec Lansing stereo setup from Sams. I think it costs around $99. Bose makes a nice IPod stereo for $299. I don't know anything about the earphones. My older daughter and father are absolutely addicted to the Ipod and they download on I-tunes all the time. I'm sure you'll enjoy it!


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

iPods are so great. I love mine.. it goes everywhere with me. I bought this case for it called the Contour Showcase and it's the best case I've come across. I dropped my iPod once and the fall didn't hurt it a bit since it had the case on. A case is a must because they get scratched up really easily. I have speakers for my PSP that are Logitech and they work great with my iPod. They make similar ones for the iPod too and I believe they run about $60.. they are also portable which is great and they are not bad in sound quality. Of course if you don't mind spending, Bose has great iPod speakers and the Altec Lansing ones rock too. I already had a Virtual Reality Sound Labs VRFM7 MP3 FM Modulator that has a spot for a USB jump drive and it works great with the iPod. I bought my parents a cheapo FM tuner from Best Buy that was wireless and it worked fine too so you don't have to spend a ton to get a good one. The only thing to watch out for, make sure you have at least one station between 87.7 and 88.9 free of programming for them to work. My only beef with the iPod is iTunes.. I can't stand working with it because it's so irritating and I wish it supported some manner of drag and drop but it's so picky about what you can do in it. Other than that, the iPod is awesome. Have fun!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

That's the one I'm going to get when I can justify my 2nd iPod. I have the Mini which has been discontinued but I couldn't live without an iPod in my life! I just got back from the grocery store and instead of listening to babies crying and people talking on cell phones I rocked and rolled down the aisles to the soundtrack from Shrek II. I use mine all the time. 

I have the Bose sound dock for my exercise room upstairs but I find that I use my computer iPod library most often, since my computer is in the kitchen and I'm in here all the time. I have the Bose noise cancelling headphones which I use with my iPod when traveling by plane.... it puts me totally in another world. Yep... Bose loves me!









Once you get the iPod you'll find all sorts of must-have accessories!!!

Kristi, the new video model is awesome... lucky you!!!! Enjoy!!!




> My only beef with the iPod is iTunes.. I can't stand working with it because it's so irritating and I wish it supported some manner of drag and drop but it's so picky about what you can do in it. Other than that, the iPod is awesome. Have fun![/B]


 I'm not sure sure if I'm understanding correctly but iTunes is drag and drop. Like if something is in my library, I then drag and drop it in to my iPod file, etc. Are you using Windows XP or Mac?


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

We all love our iPods









I am also trying to justify my second iPod. I have a pink iPod mini with the iTrip. Can't live without them!


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

We love our ipod (which is the 20 gb old one) but it freezes when we jog with it (not so cool).

Sooooooo, I think for the holidays we will likely buy the nano!! Its sooooo cute!! I personally kind of want the shuffle but my husband thinks nano is more convenient (which is true). 

We also have Macs and find itunes to be great.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

> We love our ipod (which is the 20 gb old one) but it freezes when we jog with it (not so cool).
> 
> Sooooooo, I think for the holidays we will likely buy the nano!! Its sooooo cute!! I personally kind of want the shuffle but my husband thinks nano is more convenient (which is true).
> 
> We also have Macs and find itunes to be great.[/B]



I got Megan a Shuffle to take to Europe and she loved it. She still uses it. I'm getting her and hubby the 60GB Video for Christmas. I ordered from Best Buy and they came yesterday.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=126304
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Susan, I am jealous!!!







I NEED the 60GB one....no, I am just kidding. I want a small one that I could jog/exercise with and not have it freeze on me. I may (or rather instruct my husband to) get the shuffle for me and the nano for him but we are of course short on funds and one nano or shuffle should be enough (since we still have the old one


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Kristi, you have to get a Juicy iPod case for your iPod! Coach makes one too, but the Juicy one is much cuter! Other than that, if you run or work out at the gym maybe a nice wrist holder would be good. Enjoy it in good health. Anyone remember when the original Walkman's (or is it Walkmen) were all the rage? We had to record our own tapes if we wanted music mixes.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Kristi, you have to get a Juicy iPod case for your iPod! Coach makes one too, but the Juicy one is much cuter! Other than that, if you run or work out at the gym maybe a nice wrist holder would be good. Enjoy it in good health. Anyone remember when the original Walkman's (or is it Walkmen) were all the rage? We had to record our own tapes if we wanted music mixes.[/B]


I was lucky and got a Kate Spade holder that matches my purse... It has a removable handle so I hook it to my purse and when I work out, to my belt loop.... Love it!!! Juicy does make really cute holders, too! 

I just went to the Kate Spade site to get a picture for this post and the one I got is now 1/2 price!!!! It comes in a lot of colors and is just $32!! Neiman Marcus has a bunch of great ones, too!

Kate Spade iPod Case
[attachment=1399:attachment]

iPod Cases Neiman Marcus


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

You and your Kate Spade...I love it! BTW, I ordered a gift from the sample sale you posted a while back, a diaper bag for $75, and it was the hit of the shower. The mom-to-be was so pleased with it. I don't have much Kate Spade, but my favorite bag has a checkers set with it. I bought it when my kids were little...it kept them occupied through many dinners out.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> You and your Kate Spade...I love it! BTW, I ordered a gift from the sample sale you posted a while back, a diaper bag for $75, and it was the hit of the shower. The mom-to-be was so pleased with it. I don't have much Kate Spade, but my favorite bag has a checkers set with it. I bought it when my kids were little...it kept them occupied through many dinners out.[/B]


LOL!!! Well, one of the reasons I have so many Kate Spade bags is that it is the only somewhat exciting designer bag that is sold in my town!! We have nothing else here that is "exciting". I know I could get something else online... and I've done that but for me there is nothing like buying a handbag in person... !!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I couldn't agree more...there is something so exciting about that instant gratification, isn't there?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> I couldn't agree more...there is something so exciting about that instant gratification, isn't there?[/B]


Yes, indeed!!!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

For right now I'm holding out on the case because the new Ipod Videos are even thinner than the old Ipods. No one even has cases in stock for them yet since they just came out 2 weeks ago. They have just started to get the Nano cases in. They said they should start getting them in in the next few weeks. I think to start with I will just get one from Bestbuy or someplace like that. Later on I will look into getting a nicer one.

Bye the way I found out tonight that the Ipod Video does not come with a wall plug in type charger. It only comes with a USB charger so I will need to get a wall charger one too. Oh, and walmart has Ipods and Ipod Accessories!







There accessories are SO much cheaper than Bestbuy and CompUSA. The Belkin TuneDok iPod Holder is $29.99 at Bestbuy and its only $19.99 at Walmart. The Belkin TuneCast II Mobile FM Transmitter is $59.99 at CompUSA and is only $33.73 at Walmart!!!! 

I got thinking about it and decided not to get a combo FM Transmitter and Car Charger. That way I can use the FM Transmitter at home with any radio. The CompUSA guy recommend getting a FM Transmitter that plugged into the cigerate lighter or ran on batteries. That way it didn't drain the iPod. What do you think? 

The iPod Video has a 20 hour battery so I don't think I will need a car charger (or at least not right away, I might get one later). 

Someone from Bestbuy recommended the Koss Lightweight Sport Clip Headphones. Again I don't want to spend a fortune now. Later I might get something that is I just want something that is doesn't a better quality.


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

Just curious...I was talking to my bf and he was explaining to me the cost of getting and iPod and the cost of getting the music for one...how much have you guys spent on average on the songs that you have downloaded? Just curious.

~Elegant


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

That is one of the reasons why I didn't get one before this. I'm hoping to be able to get a lot of songs off some of my friends. I have a friend that has a computer (actually a server) that has thousands of songs on it. She has already told me I could copy some over to my computer.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Just curious...I was talking to my bf and he was explaining to me the cost of getting and iPod and the cost of getting the music for one...how much have you guys spent on average on the songs that you have downloaded? Just curious.
> 
> ~Elegant[/B]


I spent usually $9.99 for an album and .99 for a song. A lot of the songs on my iPod are from CDs that I already had. Then when I want a song or album I buy it just like I would if I was buying it for my home system. I have everything I want right now and it is 227 songs....13 hours of music. As I mentioned in another post, I use my iTunes on my computer like a "juke box" and listen to music from that in the house rather than from my iPod, unless I am away from the computer. 

I added the songs gradually... at first I had just 10 CDs that I had here. Then I started buying songs and albums as I would think of something I wanted to listen to.... 

You can download songs from iTunes without having an iPod and enjoy music on your computer. I know a guy who doesn't even have an iPod and he has put all his CDs on to iTunes and has downloaded a bunch of stuff. Then when he finally gets the iPod he'll download it all to the iPod.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

HELP!!! I have a bunch of CDs and I'm trying to get them into iTunes. I can't figure how to get them into my iTunes library. Can someone please walk me through it?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> HELP!!! I have a bunch of CDs and I'm trying to get them into iTunes. I can't figure how to get them into my iTunes library. Can someone please walk me through it?[/B]


OK... I assume you have downloaded iTunes and it's on your computer... right? Open up iTunes and then put a CD in to your computer's CD player. Without actually doing it, it is hard to remember but I believe it starts downloading the CD right away. It takes a few seconds per song and it shows the progress at the very to of the iTunes page. You will want the songs to go in to your Library. If this doesn't make sense, I can put a CD in and see exactly what it asks, etc. But I believe it is very intuitive once you put a CD in your computer and have iTunes open.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=126398
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK it worked this time. Not sure what happened last time. This time after putting the CD the Import CD button was enabled, last time it wasn't.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=126409
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great... so you're all set... then when you get your iPod it'll be quicker to import to the iPod.... enjoy!!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Anyone know what Firewire is? I see it listed on some of the iPod accessories.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Anyone know what Firewire is? I see it listed on some of the iPod accessories.[/B]


Here's a definition from the web:

A type of cabling technology for transferring data to and from digital devices at high speed. Some professional digital cameras and memory card readers connect to the computer over FireWire. FireWire card readers are typically faster than those that connect via USB. Also known as IEEE 1394, FireWire was invented by Apple Computer but is now commonly used with Windows-based PCs as well.

Firewire Definitions


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=126418
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! Hey do you happen to know what generation the iPod Video is?


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

I missed your posts but the firewire is a way to transfer the information faster to the ipod. I think you can still use the other wire but its slower. 

I am just curious -- did it say that its okay to run with your ipod? We bought ours over a year ago and at the time, it was not at all mentioned that it was or was not okay to jog with it. So of course we used it when we jog and found that it often freezes. So, I was wandering if in the information that came with your ipod it says anything about that?

Congrats on your purchase!! Its very exciting, isn't it??







Now my husband is dying to get Nano...its so little!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=126420
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is 5th generation. Apple Press Release - Fifth Generation iPod

When I was looking for an iPod I found the info on the Apple web site very helpful... Apple Web Site - iPod Video

Specs and comparison of all iPods on the Apple web site: Click Here


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> I missed your posts but the firewire is a way to transfer the information faster to the ipod. I think you can still use the other wire but its slower.
> 
> I am just curious -- did it say that its okay to run with your ipod? We bought ours over a year ago and at the time, it was not at all mentioned that it was or was not okay to jog with it. So of course we used it when we jog and found that it often freezes. So, I was wandering if in the information that came with your ipod it says anything about that?
> 
> ...


I actually haven't gotten it yet. Here is deal...Every year the CEO for the company I work for (only 80 some employees) goes all out for the holiday party. He spends a fortune at Best Buy (almost all of the presents are from there, like 98% of them). The prices range from a minimum of around $300 for new employees up to $2500 for the oldest employee. I'm actually getting a Portable Playstation and a Casio 2.5" portable TV. If you don't like the gift you get you can get the receipt for them and exchange it. They have no problem with you doing this. You end up with instore credit to use at any BestBuy or at the BestBuy website. I will never use the playstation or the tc so I'm going to exchange them for a 30GB iPod. Iwill get the receipt sometime early next week. I'm hoping it is monday morning so I can go get the instore credit during lunch. Right now all of the local BestBuys are out of 30GB iPod. But this afternoon when I checked the website still had them available. I'm hoping that is still the case monday afternoon and I can order it. I wonder how much shipping is? Hmm should check that out. Otherwise I will have to call BestBuy ever morning to see if any came in the night before. If they did get some in they can't hold it so I would have to go right out and get it. Even then there is no guarentee that they would still have it when I got there. Not sure if my boss would appreciate me having to take my lunch hours at 8AM, plus I need to go home at noon to let the girls out.



> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=126428
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! Hey do you happen to know what generation the iPod Video is?
[/B][/QUOTE]

It is 5th generation. Apple Press Release - Fifth Generation iPod

When I was looking for an iPod I found the info on the Apple web site very helpful... Apple Web Site - iPod Video

Specs and comparison of all iPods on the Apple web site: Click Here
[/B][/QUOTE]
Thanks!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

My Best Buy was also out of the Ipod (60 GB), but I ordered online. The price for shipping 2 was $11.98. They told me in the store that they were sold out on line, but that was not the case and I got the two that I ordered in about a week.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> My Best Buy was also out of the Ipod (60 GB), but I ordered online. The price for shipping 2 was $11.98. They told me in the store that they were sold out on line, but that was not the case and I got the two that I ordered in about a week.[/B]


Cool! Thanks. I checked about an hour ago and they still had some online. I'm actually glad I'm not getting it right away. It gives me time to REALLY think about what accessories I really need right away. This morning I was all for buying the $159 speaker system for it. LOL! After thinking about it more I decided to instead just get some cheap, but good sounding computer speakers to use for now. Save me like $120 for now. LOL!

I already have 149 songs and still have 9 CDs left to put in. LOL! Good thing I'm not getting the Nano. It wouldn't take me long to fill that one up.


----------



## Boom Boom's Mom (Jul 27, 2004)

Well lesse..

I have a first gen iPod and absolutely love mine.. I also have a mac which makes it that much better..

I have:
the belkin transmitter (don't use it anymore.. my stereo now hooks directly to my ipod.)
car charger (only when my battery started goin bad)
wall charger (came with the ipod)
a regular case that has a belt clip

I just use a regular pair of computer speakers with it at home... They're Monsoon computer speakers. 

I personally would rather have my ipod in my pocket than a case or something... I'm more aware of it that way...

and the ear buds that come with the ipod are some of the best head phones you can get.. They're actually very high quality sound.

I'm sure there's more... but thats all I can think of atm...I got sirius for my car so I don't use my ipod as much.

I have 789 songs and 5.9 gigs left


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

For the people that download music...Do you go through iTunes or do you use one of those programs that let you download for free (like Kazza)? If you use a free program what do you use?


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> and the ear buds that come with the ipod are some of the best head phones you can get.. They're actually very high quality sound.[/B]


Do you find them to be comfortable? We had to buy another set of headphones (the light weight Sony ones) because we didn't really like the ones that came with the ipod. Maybe we just have deformed ears







?


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=126547
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The ear bud type headphones never stay in my ears.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

My favorite small earphones are the ones that have hooks that go around your ears. They are the only ones that I can use. The earbuds never stay in. I thought it was just me - glad to hear others have problems too.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> For the people that download music...Do you go through iTunes or do you use one of those programs that let you download for free (like Kazza)? If you use a free program what do you use?[/B]


I've only used iTunes... Kazaa is not something you want to use.....

Wikipedia - Kazaa

Here info about Kazaa from Wikipedia: The official Kazaa client can be downloaded free of charge and is financed by attached adware, spyware and malware (although an apocryphal "No Spyware" message is displayed on their website).

Kazaa has, from early on, been accused of installing spyware or adware onto users' computers. Sharman, Kazaa's home company, claims that the products are adware and do not collect personal user information. At one time, the part of the Kazaa code which was considered adware was an optional, though technically difficult not to install, part of the Kazaa installation. Since the allegations have surfaced, however, the code has been bundled into the main Kazaa software, and it is not possible to uninstall it. Also, spyware detection and removal software has frequently failed to delete the code without special actions taken by the PC user.

Malware installed by Kazaa includes:

Cydoor - Collects information on the PCs surfing habits and passes it on to the company which created Cydoor. 
B3D - An add-on which causes advertising popups if the PC accesses a website which triggers the B3D code. 
Altnet - A distribution network for paid "gold" files. 
GAIN - Identifies your interests based on some of your computer usage and some of your web surfing behavior, including the URLs of Web pages viewed by you and other criteria. 
InstaFinder - Redirects your URL typing errors to InstaFinder's web page instead of the standard MSN search page. 
RX Toolbar - The toolbar monitors all the sites you visit with Microsoft Internet Explorer and provides links to competitors' websites. 
New.Net - A browser plugin that lets you access several of it's own unofficial Top Level Domain names. e.g. things like .chat and .shop. The main purpose of which is to sell domain names such as www.record.shop which is actually www.record.shop.new.net. 
As a result of these additional components, CNET's Download.com site stopped the distribution of KaZaA in April 2004.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> My favorite small earphones are the ones that have hooks that go around your ears. They are the only ones that I can use. The earbuds never stay in. I thought it was just me - glad to hear others have problems too.[/B]


Those are the type that I'm thinking of getting.



> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=126577
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=126297
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My apologies.. I totally misworded that.. I should haved said it's not Plug and Play. I wish it just acted like an external hard drive I could store anything on. I don't like that it's picky about the kind of files it will store. I'm sure there are ways around that but it's too much of a pain to mess with. I love the iPod for music but having such a huge storage size I wish I could easily store and play other types of non music files.


----------



## Boom Boom's Mom (Jul 27, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=126302
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The ipod can be used in firewire disk mode on a mac, Im not certain on a pc... That would make it so that you can drag and drop other stuff too. I've used mine that way to take files from my computer to my sister's and vice versa. If you're using a mac lemme know and I can tell you how to use it that way...

Also, I really havent had problems with the earbuds, I've fallen asleep with them in... *shrug* Didn't have the money for anything else really and I was mostly just using it in my car hooked to my car stereo.


----------

